# measuring amplitude



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

They use their eyes & a measuring stick.

When buddy fly's out if the pipe they LOOK 
Then read the corresponding number.:dry:


TT


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 23, 2017)

You remember seeing those colored bands on their legs (rider's)? Those are read by another device that expresses the height.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> You remember seeing those colored bands on their legs (rider's)? Those are read by another device that expresses the height.


If you watched the live feed online and not the network feed they did a good description of this. They also showed the height of each jump, but their averages plus their rotations.

The bands around their calf had a tracker on it that gave them the info on each rider.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Do we really have to call it "amplitude" fucking action sports.


----------



## Varza (Jan 6, 2013)

freshy said:


> Do we really have to call it "amplitude" fucking action sports.


Amplitude? Hmm, what else should they call it?


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Varza said:


> Amplitude? Hmm, what else should they call it?


Air or height will suffice. It's what it was till the X-games thought it needed to be more extreme sounding. How does mixing amplify and attitude make any sense to you for measuring ones air?


----------



## Varza (Jan 6, 2013)

freshy said:


> Air or height will suffice. It's what it was till the X-games thought it needed to be more extreme sounding. How does mixing amplify and attitude make any sense to you for measuring ones air?


Agree, those are definitely better terms for this. Tho it makes a little bit of sense to me, as I think of "amplitude" as the distance of oscillation. You're right though, not enough sense to not call it using a normal word.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Varza said:


> Agree, those are definitely better terms for this. Tho it makes a little bit of sense to me, as I think of "amplitude" as the distance of oscillation. You're right though, not enough sense to not call it using a normal word.


Yeah if height had anything to do with sine waves. Plus it just sounds wrong. He got good amplitude on that hit :dry:

Ok ok I can imagine a jump is like a sine wave , maybe a half rectified wave. Maybe I need to go to bed...


----------



## Varza (Jan 6, 2013)

freshy said:


> Yeah if height had anything to do with sine waves. Plus it just sounds wrong. He got good amplitude on that hit :dry:
> 
> Ok ok I can imagine a jump is like a sine wave , maybe a half rectified wave. Maybe I need to go to bed...


Yeah, I think they tried to suggest that the way they go from side to side of the pipe is like a sine wave, but it's such a stretch!

I too need to sleep, but am waiting for a confirmation of something, so I'm forcefully up for another hour. Joy!


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Varza said:


> Agree, those are definitely better terms for this. Tho it makes a little bit of sense to me, as *I think of "amplitude" as the distance of oscillation.* You're right though, not enough sense to not call it using a normal word.


Me too, that's why it's always made sense to me. Think of the halfpipe as a Sine wave graph, the deck is the center line. 

I like amplitude :shrug:


----------



## Snowhorse (11 mo ago)

Argo said:


> If you watched the live feed online and not the network feed they did a good description of this. They also showed the height of each jump, but their averages plus their rotations.
> 
> The bands around their calf had a tracker on it that gave them the info on each rider.


And now in Beijing they’re not wearing those, so I’ve no idea how it is being measured, if anybody knows I’d love to know please… Is there some kind of tech that I can’t see. Thanks


----------

